# 10 things about Halloween for senior citizens.



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Top Ten Halloween Senior Moments

10. You keep knocking on your own front door.

9. You remove your false teeth to change your appearance.

8. You ask for soft high fiber candy only.

7. When someone drops a candy bar in your bag, and you lose your balance and fall over.

6. People say: 'Great Boris Karloff Mask,' and you're not wearing a mask.

5. When the door opens you yell, 'Trick or...' and you can't remember the rest.

4. By the end of the night, all you have is a bag full of restraining orders. 

3. You have to carefully choose a costume that doesn't dislodge your hairpiece, glasses or teeth.

2. You're the only Power Ranger in the neighborhood with a walker.

1. You keep having to go home to pee.


----------

